# Opening Night: Spurs vs. Pacers



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Stoked...ready to see how Dejuan Blair handles the starting center role with Roy Hibbert on the other side of the court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm predicting an upset here by the Pacers in a close game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> I'm predicting an upset here by the Pacers in a close game.


Thanks, Basel. You just promised us the win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Something tells me Hibbert is going to do pretty well for my fantasy team this year


----------

